# tacho/panela



## reka39

Hello! What's is the main difference between a 'tacho' and a 'panela'? Perhaps a 'panela' could have a 'cabo', while generally a 'tacho' has got only 'asas'? Thanks!!


----------



## Vanda

This is a tacho.
This a panela.


----------



## reka39

Thanks! Just out of curiosity.. I can't remember 'tachos' in the Portuguese house I was flatting in, but is it still common to use them to cook? I remember only metal 'panelas'. Thanks!


----------



## Carfer

Tal como eu as entendo, a diferença está essencialmente na altura, ou na profundidade, se quiserem. Nas _'panelas' _predomina a altura sobre o diâmetro, nos _'tachos'_ é ao contrário e, por isso, são pouco profundos.

Quanto ao uso, sim, são omnipresentes em qualquer cozinha. De certeza que havia lá algum nessa casa.


----------



## hiratafabio

"Tachos" are used deep frying, for food such as "pastel" or the famous "acarajé" from Bahia.


----------



## mglenadel

And for making fruit preserves, like guava (goiabada). The wide and shallow aspect allows the water content of the fruit to evaporate faster, thickening the jam/preserve before the sugar caramelizes or burns.


----------



## Audie

Alguém teve a mesma dúvida no Ciberdúvidas: "A diferença etre tacho e panela". E a resposta concorda com a de Carfer.
Só quero acrescentar que concordo com reka39 quanto a '_tacho_' ter somente '_asas_' e '_panela' _poder ter tanto '_asas_' quanto '_cabo_'.


----------



## marta12

Audierunt said:


> Alguém teve a mesma dúvida no Ciberdúvidas: "A diferença etre tacho e panela". E a resposta concorda com a de Carfer.
> Só quero acrescentar que concordo com reka39 quanto a '_tacho_' ter somente '_asas_' e '_panela' _poder ter tanto '_asas_' quanto '_cabo_'.



Não em Portugal. E tal como o Carfer explicou, panela é isto: http://www.wdicas.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/panelas-tramontina-inox-caçarola-fundo-triplo1.jpg e nunca tem cabo, com excepção da panela de pressão.
E o tacho pode ter ou não cabos e é isto: http://www.organizaracasa.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/tachos2.jpg
Frigideira é isto: http://pan.fotovista.com/dev/9/9/02863899/u_02863899.jpg


----------



## Audie

marta12 said:


> Não em Portugal. E tal como o Carfer explicou, panela é isto: http://www.wdicas.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/panelas-tramontina-inox-caçarola-fundo-triplo1.jpg e nunca tem cabo, com excepção da panela de pressão.
> E o tacho pode ter ou não cabos e é isto: http://www.organizaracasa.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/tachos2.jpg
> Frigideira é isto: http://pan.fotovista.com/dev/9/9/02863899/u_02863899.jpg


Interessante  a diferença. Se você não explica, ficaria pensando que são exatamente a  mesma coisa em ambos os lados da poça, já que as características do '_tacho_' mencionadas por Carfer e pelo Ciberdúvidas cabem muito bem no '_tacho_' brasileiro (ou ao menos no que eu conheci como tal no interior de Pernambuco, e que é igual à foto linkada por Vanda).
Posso dizer então que enquanto os portugueses usam '_tacho_' para se referir a diversas formas de utensílios (poderia dizer que é um termo genérico?), os brasileiros fazem o mesmo com '_panela_'.
Bom, pelo menos, com '_frigideira_' nós concordamos (se bem que ela também pode entrar no rol das '_panelas_').


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> Interessante  a diferença. Se você não explica, ficaria pensando que são exatamente a  mesma coisa em ambos os lados da poça, já que as características do '_tacho_' mencionadas por Carfer e pelo Ciberdúvidas cabem muito bem no '_tacho_' brasileiro (ou ao menos no que eu conheci como tal no interior de Pernambuco, e que é igual à foto linkada por Vanda).
> Posso dizer então que enquanto os portugueses usam '_tacho_' para se referir a diversas formas de utensílios (poderia dizer que é um termo genérico?), os brasileiros fazem o mesmo com '_panela_'.
> Bom, pelo menos, com '_frigideira_' nós concordamos (se bem que ela também pode entrar no rol das '_panelas_').



Eu tenho algumas panelas com cabo (isto é, mais altas do que largas, mas com um cabo em vez de pegas), o que não são é grandes, nem podiam ser, porque levantar uma panela por um cabo exige muito maior esforço e, sendo grande, o seu peso poderia ocasionar o derrame do conteúdo por desequilíbrio, com os prejuízos e perigos consequentes. Pelo que vi, acho que, no essencial, só discordamos em que nós, portugueses, não usamos o termo 'p_anela'_ com um sentido tão amplo como os brasileiros


----------



## rikki tornado

Na nossa família, usamos "panela" como forma abreviada de "panela de pressão". Os outros utensílios são "tachos", "frigideiras" ou seja o que for. Se alguém na nossa casa fala em "panela", está-se a referir `"panela de pressão".


----------



## reka39

I checked in the Pt Dictionary http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/default.aspx?pal=tacho and it seems that the definitions coincide with the ideas that Brazilians have of these kitchenware. Comparing Vanda's pic with Marta's one I can notice that the Brazilian 'tacho' tem uma boca com um diâmetro muito maior que o fundo, and the Portuguese 'tacho' tem uma boca com un diâmetro igual do que o fundo. Just out of curiosity, what would you call: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tegame ? Tacho? Perhaps the 'frigideira' doesn't have vertical edges. Thanks for your contributions!


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> I checked in the Pt Dictionary http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/default.aspx?pal=tacho and it seems that the definitions coincide with the ideas that Brazilians have of these kitchenware. Comparing Vanda's pic with Marta's one I can notice that the Brazilian 'tacho' tem uma boca com um diâmetro muito maior que o fundo, and the Portuguese 'tacho' tem uma boca com un diâmetro igual do que o fundo. Just out of curiosity, what would you call: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tegame ? Tacho? Perhaps the 'frigideira' doesn't have vertical edges. Thanks for your contributions!



Pra mim é um '_tacho'. _A diferença de largura entre a boca e o fundo não me parece ser relevante.


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Eu tenho algumas panelas com cabo (isto é, mais altas do que largas1, mas com um cabo em vez de pegas), o que não são é grandes, nem podiam ser, porque levantar uma panela por um cabo exige muito maior esforço e, sendo grande, o seu peso poderia ocasionar o derrame do conteúdo por desequilíbrio, com os prejuízos e perigos consequentes. Pelo que vi, acho que, no essencial, só discordamos em que nós, portugueses, não usamos o termo 'p_anela'_ com um sentido tão amplo como os brasileiros


E nós, por nossa vez, não usamos '_tacho_' com um sentido tão amplo como vocês. O nosso é sempre aquele do link de Vanda, e nunca2 têm cabo, mas '_asas_', pelas mesmas razões que você expôs para haver as '_pegas_' nas suas panelas.

1 Além disso, o tacho brasileiro tem o diâmetro da base mais estreito do que o diâmetro da abertura.

2Só até aparecer algum brasileiro que conteste cabalmente a minha certeza. 

Edição: Quando postei não tinhavisto o post #12


----------



## isabelhbeato

Em Portugal, o tacho e a panela têm asas (ou pegas) nunca um cabo. A diferença é que a panela é bem mais alta do que o tacho. O tacho é sempre menos fundo do que a panela (na panela, faz-se sopa, coze-se carne peixe etc... e no tacho fazem-se os cozinhados propriamente dito).


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> I checked in the Pt Dictionary http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/default.aspx?pal=tacho and it seems that the definitions coincide with the ideas that Brazilians have of these kitchenware. Comparing Vanda's pic with Marta's one I can notice that the Brazilian 'tacho' tem uma boca com um diâmetro muito maior que o fundo, and the Portuguese 'tacho' tem uma boca com un diâmetro igual do que o fundo. Just out of curiosity, what would you call: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tegame ? Tacho? Perhaps the 'frigideira' doesn't have vertical edges. Thanks for your contributions!



Não podia ter posto todas as fotos dos diversos tachos.
O tacho pode ter qualquer diâmetro de base ou de boca, pode ter asas ou pegas, poder ter tampa ou não ter. A única coisa que se mantém como já já foi várias vezes repetido é que a largura da boca é maior que a sua altura.
Para complicar mais ainda temos as púcaras: http://www.google.pt/imgres?q=tacho+de+barro&um=1&hl=pt-PT&sa=N&tbm=isch&tbnid=o9SzvZ8hZp3o1M:&imgrefurl=http://www.custojusto.pt/Setubal/Texteis-lar-Utilidades/Tacho%2BFrango%2Bna%2BPucara%2Bem%2Bbarro-3271681.htm&docid=9JJNytB9ySGhBM&imgurl=http://77.91.202.130/images/8699058190-Tacho%252BFrango%252Bna%252BPucara%252Bem%252Bbarro.jpg&w=640&h=480&ei=2AgLT-X1AsPn8QOI7vHFAQ&zoom=1&biw=1079&bih=572, onde se faz o "frango na púcara" prato tradicional na zona de Alcobaça. 
As púcaras de barro tinham diversos tamanhos e todas tinham tampas e eram usadas para fazer diversos pratos, principalmente de caça, como perdizes, pombos bravos e codornizes bravas, tanto quanto me lembro.

Por cá, não passa pela cabeça de ninguém chamar a isto uma panela e no entanto é mais alta do que larga.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Para complicar mais ainda temos as púcaras: http://www.google.pt/imgres?q=tacho...AgLT-X1AsPn8QOI7vHFAQ&zoom=1&biw=1079&bih=572, onde se faz o "frango na púcara" prato tradicional na zona de Alcobaça.
> As púcaras de barro tinham diversos tamanhos e todas tinham tampas e eram usadas para fazer diversos pratos, principalmente de caça, como perdizes, pombos bravos e codornizes bravas, tanto quanto me lembro.
> 
> Por cá, não passa pela cabeça de ninguém chamar a isto uma panela e no entanto é mais alta do que larga.



É um facto. E também temos os '_fervedores_', que também são mais altos do que largos e ninguém lhes chama '_panelas_'. Em boa verdade, o que os distingue é o bico do '_fervedor_' e o cabo deste, muito menos frquente nas panelas. A variedade e as excepções são tantas que, se tivermos de assentar num critério distintivo, me parece melhor ater-nos ao mínimo dominador comum: a relação altura/diâmetro.


----------



## skizzo

Thanks for clearing this up, I couldn't quite get the difference


----------



## mykka

Acrescento apenas que "frigideira" no Porto chama-se "sertã".


----------



## Guigo

mykka said:


> Acrescento apenas que "frigideira" no Porto chama-se "sertã".



No Brasil, quando uma pessoa faz cara de decepcionado ou desapontado ou contrariado, dizemos que "está com cara de tacho".


----------



## anaczz

Resumindo e concluindo (que pretensão!)

Panela Br = Tacho Pt
Panela Pt = Panela Br mas há quem as chame caçarola, mas isto também é uma caçarola.
Se a panela for muito mais alta do que larga, no Brasil haverá quem a chame caldeirão mas também caçarola funda
Púcara Pt= Panela de Barro Br
Panelas Br também é uma palavra usada genericamente para definir todos esses utensílios usados para cozinhar ao fogo e tenho a impressão de que, em Portugal, usa-se tachos da mesma forma.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ainda por falar em utensílios da cozinha, tenho uma anedota que me passou a mim há já muitos anos lá por Amarante quando esteve de convidado numa quinta de seu por um amigo já finado. Precisávamos de leite para o _pequeno-almoço_ (ou _*almorzo*_ -gal.- ou _café da manhã_ -pt. br.-) e o meu amigo chamou para a cozinha e pediu-lhe às duas mulheres que lá estavam a _tigela_ do leite, coisa com a que fiquei abraiado. Os portugueses fritem o leite! A minha surpresa já foi menos em quanto que vim o cazo do leite. O que eu chamava em galego a uma _frigideira_, *tixela/tixola*, em português era o nome do _*cazo*_ de ferver o leite.


----------



## Alderamin

O fervedor do leite para ferver ou aquecer o leite  o que não significa que aí dentro só se ferva leite, podemos ferver água e mesmo café (na ausência de uma cafeteira).
Podemos beber leite de uma tigela, de uma caneca, de um copo, de uma chávena e até de uma malga.
Aposto que alguém vai já dizer que é muito estranho ouvir isto 

Nota:
Em pt-pt, chamo "púcaro" a um copo para beber água, mas emprego a expressão "tirar nabos da púcara".


----------



## Guigo

Alderamin said:


> O fervedor do leite para ferver ou aquecer o leite  o que não significa que aí dentro só se ferva leite, podemos ferver água e mesmo café (na ausência de uma cafeteira).
> Podemos beber leite de uma tigela, de uma caneca, de um copo, de uma chávena e até de uma malga.
> Aposto que alguém vai já dizer que é muito estranho ouvir isto
> 
> Nota:
> Em pt-pt, chamo "púcaro" a um copo para beber água, mas emprego a expressão "tirar nabos da púcara".



Aqui temos a cafeteira, a leiteira e a chaleira; acho que a diferença está no bico.  Para matear, usamos a cuia, chê!


----------



## Alderamin

Guigo said:


> Aqui temos a cafeteira, a leiteira e a chaleira; acho que a diferença está no bico.  Para matear, usamos a cuia, chê!



Sim, a chaleira também é conhecida por cá, faltou-me essa.
O que significa "chê"? Alguma expressão que significa o mesmo que "entendeu"?


----------



## Guigo

Alderamin said:


> Sim, a chaleira também é conhecida por cá, faltou-me essa.
> O que significa "chê"? Alguma expressão que significa o mesmo que "entendeu"?



Correndo o risco de sair do tópico... 

Chê é interjeição, muito usada no Sul do Brasil, especialmente no Rio Grande do Sul. Poderia ser _um pouco equivalente _ao 'pá'; ou então, para fechamento da sentença, quase como ênfase.


----------



## anaczz

"Chê" está mais para "pá" é um termo típico do Rio Grande do Sul, herdado dos países de língua espanhola.


----------



## Alderamin

Obrigada aos dois e as minhas desculpas pelo desvio do assunto 
"Pá" é mais usado na linguagem entre homens. Acho que nunca ouvi nenhum homem se dirigir a uma mulher como "pá", só se for em jeito de brincadeira.
Ou então, vice versa, uma mulher chamar "pá" a um homem. Pelo que sei o "pá" é talvez uma forma reduzida de "rapaz" e considero-a até uma palavra que se insere no calão.


----------



## anaczz

O chê é usado mais ou menos da mesma forma, pelo que percebo; acredito também que já foi mais usado para homens mas, hoje em dia, está generalizado e é usado quase como um pronome de tratamento, mas também como interjeição.
Conheço muitos homens que usam "pá" para mulheres, inclusive filhos para as mães (que já ouvi responderem: não há cá pás nem vassouras...) mas na verdade não é dirigido diretamente à mulher, é como uma interjeição genérica, de qualquer forma, às vezes soa sim um pouco rude.


----------



## Rhetorica

As minhas amigas brindam-me com "pás" a toda a hora!


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Conheço muitos homens que usam "pá" para mulheres, inclusive filhos para as mães (que já ouvi responderem: não há cá pás nem vassouras...) mas na verdade não é dirigido diretamente à mulher, é como uma interjeição genérica, de qualquer forma, às vezes soa sim um pouco rude.



Se a informalidade ou a  confiança for grande, absolutamente. O uso, de resto, é tão comum (e, frequentemente, tão inconsciente) que nem costuma já ser alvo de censura.


----------



## Ruca

Olá,

De qualquer forma, existe a expressão "Estar de volta das panelas" e não "estar de volta dos tachos". O meu conceito é o mesmo que o seu: a panela é mais alta e estreita, e é normalmente utilizada para fazer sopa, enquanto o tacho é mais largo e baixo. Eu utilizaria uma panela para fazer sopa e um tacho para fazer um arroz.


----------



## marta12

Eu uso 'pá' a toda a hora.


----------



## marta12

Ruca said:


> Olá,
> 
> De qualquer forma, existe a expressão "Estar de volta das panelas" e não "estar de volta dos tachos". O meu conceito é o mesmo que o seu: a panela é mais alta e estreita, e é normalmente utilizada para fazer sopa, enquanto o tacho é mais largo e baixo. Eu utilizaria uma panela para fazer sopa e um tacho para fazer um arroz.



Eu 'estou à volta dos tachos' todos os dias e gosto


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> Se a informalidade ou a  confiança for grande, absolutamente. O uso, de resto, é tão comum (e, frequentemente, tão inconsciente) que nem costuma já ser alvo de censura.



Sim, sem dúvida, o que eu quis dizer é que às vezes soa rude, mas é pela atitude geral da pessoa coroada pelo "pá" dirigido a uma pessoa que ele mal conhece e durante uma relação de trabalho, por exemplo...


----------



## Alderamin

anaczz said:


> Sim, sem dúvida, o que eu quis dizer é que às vezes soa rude, mas é pela atitude geral da pessoa coroada pelo "pá" dirigido a uma pessoa que ele mal conhece e durante uma relação de trabalho, por exemplo...



Sem querer estar a fugir ao tema, a percepção que tenho do "pá" é que para o Sul de Portugal a palavra é muito usada. 
Não estou a dizer com isto que o termo não se use no Norte, mas no Sul os falantes desgastam a palavra.
No Norte ouve-se o "pá", "amigo", "chefe".
Para mim, a palavra não é alvo de censura, mas que é uma palavra que me soa mal aos ouvidos, é.


----------



## anaczz

No imaginário brasileiro o "pá" é tão típico de Portugal quanto o "pois".


----------



## clj

Estou entrando nesta conversa - após quase 4 anos - porque resolvi procurar alguma tradução mais específica para aquilo que entendo como tacho em inglês, e me deparei com uma acirrada discussão entre o que é panela ou tacho em Portugal. Cada vez mais teremos que falar em português e brasileiro, pois as diferenças continuam e parecem aumentar. Tacho, para mim que tenho um grandão antigo que estou vendendo, é um utensílio para cozinhar, sem tampa e com alças, geralmente de cobre, e, no caso do meu, com alças de bronze. Não se cozinha no Brasil, que eu saiba, em um fogão usando tacho. Tecnologicamente falando, acho que é um utensílio totalmente ultrapassado no (português) BRASILEIRO.


----------



## Alentugano

Enfim, até mesmo em Portugal muitos nomes são diferentes de região para região.. 
O que acho importante retirar daqui é que há usos diferentes: no Brasil, o termo geral para esses utensílios é panela e em Portugal é tacho.

Há uns tempos houve um programa de gastronomia na televisão portuguesa que se chamava "Na roça com os tachos", em que todos os pratos eram confeccionados ao ar livre, ou seja, o apresentador levava "literalmente" os tachos às costas pelas roças e belas paisagens da ilha de São Tomé.


----------



## Vanda

E os tachos ainda são usados no interior de Minas para os famosos doces, inclusive nos fogões a gás.


----------



## reka39

Olá! Queria perguntar o qual é a diferença entre uma panela (portuguesa) e a caçarola. Obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

'Caçarola' é isto:






'Panela' isto:




P.S. Não foi por acaso que, entre as inúmeras imagens que o S. Google nos oferece de '_caçarola'_, escolhi uma com o fundo arredondado. É que, se o fundo for direito, como o da panela em baixo, há muito quem lhe chamaria '_tacho_'  (eu inclusive). Aliás as caçarolas, ou em linguagem um pouco mais arcaica e rural, as '_caçoilas_', eram habitualmente de barro, mas hoje em dia são cada vez menos comercializadas pela grande distribuição, logo é mais fácil encontrar encontrar imagens de caçarolas de alumínio na net.


----------



## guihenning

Aqui uma caçarola tem bordas altas e é ladeada de dois pegadores curtos. Se tiver cabo longo como na foto acima, já 'vira' panela.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Um conhecido fabricante brasileiro de utensílios de cozinha chama isso de _caçarola.



_
O mesmo fabricante chama isso de _panela inox(idável)_. Talvez por mera comodidade ou pelo fácil manuseio, os brasileiros prefiram "bater panelas" a "bater caçarolas" em protestos de rua. Dificilmente veríamos um protesto onde os participantes "batessem tachos" por pesados e de difícil manuseio. Muitos, no entanto, lucrariam se, ao invés disso,  "batessem pandeiros"... e caíssem no samba.


----------

